# Cooking temperature of rare fillet steak?



## acc2020 (Nov 12, 2010)

The minimum cooking temperature for beef as reccommended by Foodsafety.gov is 145f , however this would result in a medium steak.

A rare steak shouldn't exceed approx 130f , a blue steak would probably be below 120f.

Would cooking to 120f present a high risk of food poisoning ? ( all safety/storage precautions taken ).

From a commercial point of view whos taking the risk , me or my customer or both of us ?

I,ve been a chef for many years and have never had a problem , but the cooking temperatures go against good food hygiene practices.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 12, 2010)

These days restaurants all have a warning on their menus about eating raw or undercooked meats.

If you're selling steaks, they had better be cooked they way the customer ordered it or you're out of business.


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 12, 2010)

I've read that when basic hygienic rules are followed and when fresh meat is used the risk for food poisoning is low in steak tartare which is completely uncooked. It is not recommended for people who have a weakened immune system or suffer from a chronic illness, because for these people there is a greater risk of E.coli and salmonella. I would think the same rule applies for rare steak as for steak tartare under the USDA recommendation of a minimum temp of 145.

But with that said...i think eating blood is gross. I know I'm opening a can of worms with that comment as many like their steaks rare but I'm just sayin'


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 12, 2010)

Don't worry KL.  Everyone has a favorite.  For me, I'd rather eat shoe leather than a well done steak, but on the other hand I want my burger to not have any pink in it at all.  Go figure.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 12, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> ... but on the other hand I want my burger to not have any pink in it at all.  Go figure.




I don't mean this as a sexist comment but I have had a number of women tell me the same thing.  Steaks can be anywhere from rare to medium but there cannot be any pink in a burger.  They all said it's a texture thing.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 12, 2010)

My local over-priced burger joint with valet parking serves their burgers med-rare by default.  They grind their own meat so I'm sure they know what they're doing and I don't mind eating it that way as I do with steaks, for the most part.
From all other places I enjoy well done burgers, including from my own grill, as long as they're juicy.


----------



## acc2020 (Nov 12, 2010)

Burgers are put through a mincer and therefore is likely to be more prone to cross infection , which is why they tend to be fully cooked.


----------



## acc2020 (Nov 12, 2010)

Are those med rare burgers cooked to the reccommended minimum temperatures for beef , if so they would end up fully cooked.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2010)

Burgers to me are YUK...I'll take a med rare steak if I have to now I just dont like big pieces of meat. I like the size in chinese food and chicken is out. I fix for the others but just can't get it to go down.
I love veggies cooked crunchy,
kadesma


----------



## roadfix (Nov 12, 2010)

I like my rice and pasta al dente and most of my meats med-rare.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 12, 2010)

I like my veggies cooked tender, not crunchy, and I like my pasta done, not al dente, not mushy, just done.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 13, 2010)

Just cut the horns off and wipe its arse....then bring it here... My whole family likes it blue rare. Depending on the cut of meat of course. If it is a fattier piece like a rib or ribe eye, I will cok them to rare. But for sirloin, filet, or loin, it is usually blue. I don't care to moisten it with any sauces, or condiments so after eating it like this for years, anything else seems too dried out.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 13, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> I've read that when basic hygienic rules are followed and when fresh meat is used the risk for food poisoning is low in steak tartare which is completely uncooked. It is not recommended for people who have a weakened immune system or suffer from a chronic illness, because for these people there is a greater risk of E.coli and salmonella. I would think the same rule applies for rare steak as for steak tartare under the USDA recommendation of a minimum temp of 145.
> 
> *But with that said...i think eating blood is gross. I know I'm opening a can of worms with that comment as many like their steaks rare but I'm just sayin'*



Mrs Hoot is much the same way. She likes pink steaks but she don't wanna see any blood. But, IMHO, there ain't no point in eating ANYTHING unless it is prepared as you wish. (With the exception of trying new and different dishes when I ain't sure what my preferences are yet. I do love tryin' new stuff.)


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm not a picky person but I'm really picky when it comes to steak and roast beef.  It *must* *be red,* although not blue and not just pink, *red* is the word.  Blue is "acceptable".  Brown is out of the question. When eating out, the waiter better understand, and bring it the way I want it, or I'll send it back. Burgers can be a little pink, not red, and certainly not blue.  You're right Andy, with burgers it's more of a "texture" thing.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't know why the blood is an issue. A well aged piece of meat rarely renders any liquid. Technically, you are still eating the blood even when it is cooked over medium.  It has just been coagulated, and or the bodily fluids dried up. Proteins remain. Carpaccio is one of my favorite dishes. I occasionally sneak a slice of filet off of a steak, season it, and pop it in my mouth raw. Nothing like it, really...


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 13, 2010)

Just as a point of fact, that reddish liquid you see with raw and rare cooked meats is not blood.  Despite the color, it's protein-based fluids from the cells.  I don't know if that makes it more palatable.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 13, 2010)

Rocklobster said:


> I don't know why the blood is an issue. A well aged piece of meat rarely renders any liquid. Technically, you are still eating the blood even when it is cooked over medium. It has just been coagulated, and or the bodily fluids dried up. Proteins remain. Carpaccio is one of my favorite dishes. I occasionally sneak a slice of filet off of a steak, season it, and pop it in my mouth raw. Nothing like it, really...


I'm with you Rocky.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 13, 2010)

I reckon it is simply a matter of personal preference. I, personally, prefer my steaks rare. If it a prime cut, the rarer, the better. Mrs Hoot simply doesn't want to see red blood on the plate, and she is entitled to her preference as are we all. Different strokes for different folks, as they say.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 13, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Just as a point of fact, that reddish liquid you see with raw and rare cooked meats is not blood.  Despite the color, it's protein-based fluids from the cells.  I don't know if that makes it more palatable.


I understand that, I truly do.... but I ain't had any luck convincing Mrs Hoot  that it ain't blood.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 13, 2010)

Hoot said:


> I understand that, I truly do.... but I ain't had any luck convincing Mrs Hoot  that it ain't blood.



And you shouldn't try.  As you said, everyone is entitled to meat cooked the way they want it.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 13, 2010)

I always tell the server that I want my steak rare, not raw, but now that several of you have used the term "blue", I'll change my order to "red, not blue"  It expresses my wishes much more clearly.

That's one of the reason I love DC.  Tidbits of knowledge.


----------



## acc2020 (Nov 13, 2010)

So what should the core temperature be ?

Do we follow guidelines as stipulated by the government or throw them out of the window ?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 13, 2010)

Whether or not you choose to follow the fed's guidelines is a personal decision.  

The internal temp of a steak would be determined by how "done" you want it.



Doneness	Temperatures

Rare	127º F

Medium Rare  135º - 140º F

Medium  141º - 145º F

Medium Well  146º - 150º F

Well Done	150+


For steaks, you should take them off the heat about 5 degrees cooler than these temps and let them rest for 5-10 minutes to finish cooking.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 14, 2010)

i like rare rare steak, med rare burgers (if i cook em) pasta done, i like a rare roast beef and a slightly pink pork chop. it is hard for me to eat steak that is even med. tough i think. everyone is different , aren't they?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 15, 2010)

Last night we had Rump with a salt and pepper crust, sliced on ciabatta rolls with lots of fried onions and Horseradish sauce.

Guess the temp, celcius please


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 17, 2010)

Bolas, my estimation would be approximately  49 cel. or 120 deg.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Bolas, my estimation would be approximately  49 cel. or 120 deg.



Maybe a few less than 49/120.  That looks very rare.


----------



## lukescotty (Nov 24, 2010)

most places i've worked in dont allow the customers to have blue steak, but ya know you'll do one every now and then to please the customer, mainly to the fact that i like my steak rare 

just depends whether the meat has been frozen or not, our place sells salmon, but its bought in frozen and we can't undercook it, so we cant deliver want the customer wants some times


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Nov 24, 2010)

For me, I want my steak well done. I think, it should be 165 F.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 24, 2010)

CookLikeJulia said:


> For me, I want my steak well done. I think, it should be 165 F.


My wife likes her's that way too....in other words, she likes her meat destroyed....


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 25, 2010)

Regardless of temperature, I order my steak "rare, not raw".  I used to order medium rare, but too often what I got was too much on the medium side for my tastes.  I like it red, but not purple.


----------



## luckytrim (Nov 25, 2010)

I've been making them this way forever, and I ain't dead yet !

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f48/bistro-style-filet-mignon-68537.html#post941724


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Nov 25, 2010)

roadfix said:


> My wife likes her's that way too....in other words, she likes her meat destroyed....



Not destroyed. It's just almost destroyed.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 25, 2010)

CookLikeJulia said:


> Not destroyed. It's just almost destroyed.


If the meat is going to get destroyed it doesn't matter the cut or the grade of meat....makes no difference so I use cheap meat for that.  Medium rare meat eaters get preminum cuts of meat.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 25, 2010)

roadfix said:


> My wife likes her's that way too....in other words, she likes her meat destroyed....



I have the same problem. How do you handle it?

Once, when I was travelling in Newfoundland, I ordered my steak blue. The guy sitting next to me said, "Quick, call the vet. I think we can save it." 

It was yummy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 25, 2010)

taxlady said:


> I have the same problem. How do you handle it?
> 
> Once, when I was travelling in Newfoundland, I ordered my steak blue. The guy sitting next to me said, "Quick, call the vet. I think we can save it."
> 
> It was yummy.


 
It's a good thing I hesitated before that last sip of coffee!


----------

